
ComScore Study: Bing Is Off To A Very Good Start - azharcs
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/09/comscore-study-bing-is-off-to-a-very-good-start/?awesm=tcrn.ch_3Sg&utm_campaign=techcrunch&utm_content=techcrunch-autopost&utm_medium=tcrn.ch-twitter&utm_source=twitter.com
======
TrevorJ
I have a hard time seeing a search engine toppling Google anytime soon. For
the average joe, if they are used to using it and it works reasonably well,
there's no reason to switch. Sure, power users may be wooed away by slightly
superior algorithms or more accurate search results but fact is, search is a
utility for most people. If you electrical company keeps the lights on, why
would you ever switch to a different one?

